# Brake wire casing to Cannondale SuperSix Evo di2 Ultegra



## DariBer (Dec 16, 2015)

I bought just a Cannondale SuperSix Evo di2 Ultegra frame, to make it a project and build a bike. I have bought Ultegra Di2 group set and I have come to the part now where I need to install the casing cable for the brake wire. 

I wonder now if someone know how long the casing cables for the brake is on a Cannondale Supersix Evo size 50?

or could some one be kind and take a photo of their Supersix Evo in front of the handlebar so that I can see how the cables look like, and if I can see what size the cables might be. 

Thank you....


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Are you asking what length etube wires to order to go from the shifters to the junction a box?

Are you asking how long to make the housing for the brakes?


----------



## DariBer (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh, sorry, I forgot the name, it's the length of the housing from the shifters (sti) to the front brake and one goes into the frame.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay, it's different for every bike. It depends on length and angle of stem, etc. But there are sort of rules to go by for each one.

The front brake housing will stay the same length no matter if you turn the handlebars or not. So you want just enough housing so that there's compression maintained when the brake is fully open but not much extra after that.










So as you can see here the front brake cable goes straight down into the brake, very little extra bend in it.

Here's some shots for the rear too:




























Doesn't look like you'll need much at all. Just enough so you can turn the bars in both directions.

I suggest using heat shrink wrap installed before you run the cable instead of the tape used here, it'll be nicer looking.


----------



## DariBer (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanx for the photos and for the info. 
As I have the old version of the junction box I'm not sure I can do it as in the photo with the tape or shrink wrap. My cables from the shifthers goes directly into the box and not as in the newer version.


----------

